# Hanoverian x TB Mare -is this the one?



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

She's the type of mare I would call boring. her shoulder is a little steep and her head doesn't appeal visually to me. It doesn't have very much femininety to it. She's a very plain looking horse. But then again these aren't the most fantastic photo's.

But if she appeals to you and her training is up to par than I would say go for it! I don't see any major flaws that could harm her show career all that much.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think she looks great. I do think that she looks much better or intriguing in the first pictures than in the last. She does look a little mainstream or "boring" (whatever you want to call it) in the last photo, but I dont really have anything negative to say.

Her head is not as defined as I personally like, but with all of that said, I would go have a look at her as you seem excited about her. Horses can be very un-photogenic just like people


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I think she's a beauty. Her back is a bit long and she's a tad high in the withers but other than that i think she looks great


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

she is a tad long backed but i like the way she's put together and i personally love her head.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is lovely~! Not boring at all. But it all depends on how she rides. She is built overall pretty well. Boring? Pshaw!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That was my thought Tiny, I think she is lovely. She's certainly worth a visit.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

She's not boring. She's beautiful.


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your opinions. She seems so far to have everything I need out of a partner. Flashiness comes last unfortunately when you are trying to get the most "bang" for the buck. I think she is very classy. And horses definitely have their "good" and "bad" days photogenically. I think she cleans up nicely. Definitely in a class above when compared to the other equines in my budget. 

We will see how her demeanor is on Sunday. I wish I could take a few of you guys with me, ha! This is my first adventure buying a horse. I am nervous and exited.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think she looks and sounds nice for what you want to to. The best way to find out is to go try her! Make sure you take lots of pictures and video if possible!


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> I think she looks and sounds nice for what you want to to. The best way to find out is to go try her! Make sure you take lots of pictures and video if possible!


I am trying to wrangle up some horse-smart friends to go with me so I can do just that. ^.^


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I LOVE the picture of her with her baby! So cute! I think she looks lovely, and is definately worth a look!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Boring!? Now, there are some horses people post pictures of that I would think are ugly or boring or generic in a bad way (but I never say it!) but this mare is NOT one of them!

In the picture where she is being worked she looks fantastic and the photo with her daughter is stunning. I can imagine her being very flash with work and lovely! Go see her and let us know all about her! Sounds like a great bargain! 

I might be a little creeped out about the "ok breed me now" behavior (haha) but that's not a deal breaker by any means, especially if you don't care. There are plenty of supplements if it really became a problem or at the extreme end you could even have her spayed - which I've only recently learned can be non-invasive and much like a geld.

I think she is gorgeous and not boring or plain at all. I'm jealous and would love to be shopping for a horse like that!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Name Frontier...so what is her breeding line. Sire and dam ?

I have a good idea of the breeding but would like to know as she looks like one typical from the line I am thinking of.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As they say " you can't ride pretty". But really she is a very good looking horse, and throws a nice baby too. Does she have a ton of flash, no... but she's certainly no ugly duckling. Personally I think she looks a little more classic, rather than the more refined WB of today. From what you say she is a good possibility... def keep us up to date. Fingers are crossed that she's the right one.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

I love how she looks! I would buy her soo fast.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Let me share a story with you of a boring looking horse:









The end.

Moral of the story is that even the most boring looking horses can be exceptional. That guy was one of the most boring looking horses I have had and a big old head to boot. Didn't stop him from winning everything in sight.

I like her - good bone and well put together overall. Sure her head is a little clunky but if she goes nicely under saddle that won't be the first thing people notice! I like the look of her baby too.


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

ok i totally disagree with sugarplumlove!!!!!!! i luv these pictures!!! they are sooooooooooooo cuteeeee!!!!!!!!!!! u have very cute horses


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, if it seems too good to be true, well you know....
The lady's husband decided to keep her for breeding. :< NO!!! Darnit!

I agree that uber good looks are not the most important thing  Conformation is very important, and a conformationally correct horse usually is nice to look at! 

I guess it was not meant to be. I have found a little Friesian x QH gelding that is SO handsome! What do you think? He will need finishing out, but I think he would be worth the extra work and effort.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, he's an adorable, plump little guy 
He looks small, would that be a problem for you?

IMO he doesn't have a very exeptional trot.


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Wow, he's an adorable, plump little guy
> He looks small, would that be a problem for you?
> 
> IMO he doesn't have a very exeptional trot.


He is 15.2, plenty big for me. He is very cute! For the budget I am working with, I can't be overly picky. There will be a compromise somewhere to get the best horse for the money, I am sure. Thank goodness for this site, it really helps a girl to get over horse blindness that comes from an exceptionally cute equine face! ;P


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I quite like him, he looks like a nice all rounder type of horse. You said that you want a horse to build your skills, do you have any specific plans?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Raidress said:


> He is 15.2, plenty big for me. He is very cute! For the budget I am working with, I can't be overly picky. There will be a compromise somewhere to get the best horse for the money, I am sure. Thank goodness for this site, it really helps a girl to get over horse blindness that comes from an exceptionally cute equine face! ;P


I know exactly how you feel about the budget thing! You can still get a horse with a lot of heart and talent on a smaller budget. The trick is finding them


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

sarahver said:


> I quite like him, he looks like a nice all rounder type of horse. You said that you want a horse to build your skills, do you have any specific plans?


My plans basically are to completely master the basics so that I have a solid foundation. I started riding a lot later than most people riding competitively, so I feel I need to focus and make up the lack of saddle time through independent experience. I am an equine science minor, and also on the univeristy equestrian team. I have been taking lessons for Hunt Seat and have made excellent progress, but I need my own horse so that I can grow as a rider through those private experiences and learning how to reflexively solve problems, things I can't learn in the schooling ring. Not to mention, I just want to ride, and ride more!

This search has been challenging. The few that have seemed ideal always slip through the cracks. So many Western horses, makes it difficult to choose as well...especially for an english rider. :/ I have definitely kept the reality that I might have to train one to English.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it depends on what you want I guess. The mare you originally posted is in an entirely different class to this little guy, she looks like she could have been a serious competitive mount. 

This guy looks like he would be a jack of all trades and master of none. Don't take that the wrong way, I DO like him! If you want to finish him (I guess he is young and requires more training?) then he would be a great project for you to take on if you want to train in a variety of diciplines and dabble in each. A lot of it would depend on how he rides and whether you want to finish a green horse or not.


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Well it depends on what you want I guess. The mare you originally posted is in an entirely different class to this little guy, she looks like she could have been a serious competitive mount.
> 
> This guy looks like he would be a jack of all trades and master of none. Don't take that the wrong way, I DO like him! If you want to finish him (I guess he is young and requires more training?) then he would be a great project for you to take on if you want to train in a variety of diciplines and dabble in each. A lot of it would depend on how he rides and whether you want to finish a green horse or not.


Oh yeah, I agree. I am not worried about snagging a grand prix prospect at this time. I am just looking mainly for walk/trot/canter and trails, maybe a little cross country later on. I will buy the Ferrari after I learn how to handle the Mustang Gt 

I wish the Hanoverian would have worked out, but it was really a bad deal for her owners, IMHO because she was worth WAY more than what I have to spend.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Raidress said:


> Oh yeah, I agree. I am not worried about snagging a grand prix prospect at this time. I am just looking mainly for walk/trot/canter and trails, maybe a little cross country later on. I will buy the Ferrari after I learn how to handle the Mustang Gt


That is a good way of looking at it! Good luck, be sure to let us know how he goes if you can see him


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

She looks amazing! She has some wonderful conformation. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

He's a cute little guy! I know you have to be aware of what your budget can buy you but as someone else stated, his trot doesn't seem to have much "oomphh" to it. I mean, a great trot can be trained into a horse but it always helps if he can already provide 75% of the trot.  I really don't see any Freison in him. His legs and hooves are TINY and his body is like a Quarter Horse. But if his papers say that's what he is, then it is!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Raidress said:


> Well, if it seems too good to be true, well you know....
> The lady's husband decided to keep her for breeding. :< NO!!! Darnit!


Somehow not unexpected.

If she is from the line I think she is then selling her would have been a very dumb to have done.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Very cute! Her conformation looks correct and from what I can see of the pictures of her moving she looks like a very cute mover. She sounds like a good horse also, best way to know if you really like her is to got try her out!


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Found her! I really think she could be the one! She has a tons of experience under saddle for a 4 year old. She has the attitude and athletic ability to do anything I could ask of her at this point. I think she is beautiful and will be even more so when I get her cleaned up and under an English saddle! ;P She is a much better choice conformationally than the friesian cross and is much closer to a finished product than he. Help me! I am blind again!  I love this horse!





































A video of her under western saddle:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think she looks great! I love how all of her gaits are nice and flowing--transitions need a little work--and I like how she makes a great attempt to reach under herself with her hind legs! She looks heavy on the forehand but that could be the western training and having her head low.

I think you should definitely take a test ride on her!!


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> I think she looks great! I love how all of her gaits are nice and flowing--transitions need a little work--and I like how she makes a great attempt to reach under herself with her hind legs! She looks heavy on the forehand but that could be the western training and having her head low.
> 
> I think you should definitely take a test ride on her!!


Definitely, her owners are an older couple and they like to trail ride, so not a whole lot of emphasis on technique and such, but I think she has the right potential to easily be taught finesse through her transitions and polish her up and finish her out.  I am exited about her for sure.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

she looks like a nice horse...


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

awwww....


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

She comes home tomorrow!!! SQUEE!!! >.<


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------

